# Kliche Mini - True Bypass Wiring?



## DTested (Oct 1, 2019)

Recently built one of these and am wondering if there's a way of wiring it up for true bypass instead of the standard wiring?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 1, 2019)

I think this will work, might want a second opinion. The ground pads get attached to the jack sleeves as normal. Omit R28, Jumper R29.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks right to me.  R28 provides a slight clean bleed, so you might want to leave it in.  Either way will work.


----------

